# Help, my baby pigeon's strange poop



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I need some info please, we found a baby pigeon who fell out of the tree, we had fed her correctly, mashed peas mixed with small corn grated grains, oats and chicken cat food all mashed together...now she is off of that and has decided to just eat the dog's food. She gets seriously pissed off if we take her away from the bowl. We take her to her own food which she couldn't give two hoots about and flies back to gobble up the dog's dry food. The type of food she eats is lamb meal specialized for allergies in dogs, she loves it. We have tried desperately to get her to eat seeds and corn but she just turns her nose up to it.

Recently, she has started to bite(pinch), she has a really strong personality, if you take her down from somewhere she likes or late at night she gets aggressive. During the day for the most part she is sweet.

Also this week, she has as what it looks like stringy elastic thin white thing coming out of her bum...it happened 2 times...we pulled it out thinking it might be worms...it didn't move...we have checked her pooped and nothing there too....she is only about 6 or 7 weeks old...hasn't quite learned to fly...she flies but only low levels. I am more concerned about this stuff coming out of her.

Is it the food, is she lacking...seems like a lining of some sort...is it her hormones changing? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Carey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Carey, your young friend is at the stage where she can eat food on her own, though she might be "biting" at your hand because she is still instinctively trying to get food from you as she is still somewhat in "baby mode". You need to get her way from cat and dog food, as it is not really healthy for her. Pigeons are grain eaters. Aside from the pigeon food which I purchase, I feed mine, yellow corn, split peas, brown raw rice, lentils, safflower seeds, and occasionally, sunflower heart seeds. Grit and fresh water is always readily available on the side. Now as far as getting her down at night as you so stated. pigeons cannot see well at all at night or she may be seeing you as a threat to her or her "space".


----------

